# Doom 3: Wulfen Texture Pack - Mega-Mod sorgt für brillante Grafik



## SebastianThoeing (29. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doom 3: Wulfen Texture Pack - Mega-Mod sorgt für brillante Grafik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Doom 3: Wulfen Texture Pack - Mega-Mod sorgt für brillante Grafik


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2011)

Ich liebe Mods <3 Dadurch lohnt es sich immer wieder, mal die alten Spiele wieder auszugraben und das ein oder andere auszuprobieren.
Finds immer wieder klasse, welch` Mühe sich die Leute machen. Da werd ich wohl demnächst Doom 3 mal wieder installieren.


----------



## makke12345 (29. Juli 2011)

Wow Tessalation pur


----------



## Peter23 (29. Juli 2011)

Wow, da werde ich das Spiel mal wieder installieren müssen. Hatte mir immer gut gefallen.


----------



## G-Lord (29. Juli 2011)

Kann mich Shadow_Man nur anschliessen. Finde besonders beeindruckend was neue Texturen ausmachen können.


----------



## Malifurion (29. Juli 2011)

Übelst. Was neue Texturen so anrichten können ist ja der Wahnsinn! Sieht echt nice aus und das für ein Spiel, dass schon ne Ewigkeit her ist. Respekt.


----------



## Mathragor (29. Juli 2011)

Geil. Direkt mal wieder Doom auspacken


----------



## Danjo82 (29. Juli 2011)

Oha,was ein Glück,dass ich das Game noch nicht gezoggt hab


@pcgames

Wie sieht´s aus,habt ihr nicht Lust eine Mod-Rubrik einzuführen? Mods an sich sollten bekannter sein,finde ich.Als Nebeneffekt habt ihr ein paar Klicks mehr,ausserdem - wir PC´ler KÖNNEN Mods benutzen


----------



## dengine (29. Juli 2011)

Respekt 20 von 10 punkten , immer wieder geil zu sehen was Hobby-Programmierer aus spielen machen das sieht ja besser aus als manche neu entwickelten spiele.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2011)

auch die besten Texturen können aus einem stinklangweiligen Spiel keinen Hit mehr machen. Damals war die Doom 3 Optik genial - trotzdem hat mich das Gameplay derart angeödet, das ich nicht die Motivation aufbringen konnte, das Spiel je zu beenden.


----------



## LostHero (29. Juli 2011)

beeindruckend, was gute Texturen ausmachen können. um so trauriger, dass heut zu tage, wo grafik ja leider über alles gelobt wird, viele spiele mit extrem grottigen und verwaschenen texturen erscheinen.


----------



## der-jan (29. Juli 2011)

dengine schrieb:


> Respekt 20 von 10 punkten , immer wieder geil zu sehen was Hobby-Programmierer aus spielen machen das sieht ja besser aus als manche neu entwickelten spiele.


 
ich finde die leistung des jungen auch echt beachtlich, hut ab vor seiner arbeit 
aber der "vorteil" der hobby programmierer ist  schon der, daß die sowas wie das hier machen können und keiner meckert wenns bei ihm dann nicht läuft...

denn der trick ist es ja immer eine ansprechende grafik zu liefern plus gleichzeitig viele kunden (mit ihrere jeweiligen hardware) anzusprechen


----------



## MindDisease (29. Juli 2011)

der Überstrahleffekt isn bisschen arg krass geraten...dei Fäuste und Waffen leuchten ja extrem...ansonsten siehts aber sehr gut aus


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Juli 2011)

Respekt, also ich bin begeistert von der Grafik. Aber so schlimm wie ihr schreibt schaut Doom3 wirklich nicht aus. Ich erinnere mal an Crysis2 und die Matschtexturen...


----------



## tastenklopper (30. Juli 2011)

Kann man was zu den Hardwareanforderungen sagen? 
Mit weniger als 512 MB Grafikspeicher ist es wohl nicht mehr als eine Diashow.


----------



## a3507742 (30. Juli 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> auch die besten Texturen können aus einem stinklangweiligen Spiel keinen Hit mehr machen. Damals war die Doom 3 Optik genial - trotzdem hat mich das Gameplay derart angeödet, das ich nicht die Motivation aufbringen konnte, das Spiel je zu beenden.


 
Langweilig? Was für ein Spiel hast du den gespielt?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2011)

a3507742 schrieb:


> Langweilig? Was für ein Spiel hast du den gespielt?


 
vermutlich das gleiche wie ich.
ich kann _louisloiselle_ nämlich nur zustimmen; doom3 war in großen teilen leider wirklich stinklangweilig.


----------



## Zocker4ever (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn euch den Bloom stört, dann stellt ihn doch im Menü unter Optionen niedrieger ein.


----------



## Onlinestate (30. Juli 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vermutlich das gleiche wie ich.
> ich kann _louisloiselle_ nämlich nur zustimmen; doom3 war in großen teilen leider wirklich stinklangweilig.


 Langweilig fand ichs eigentlich net. Ist halt linear, das ist nicht jedermanns Sache und storytechnisch brauch man auch keine Ansprüche haben.
Wirklich gut wurde es aber auch erst mit dem richtigen Sound. Hab zu der Zeit das Z-5500 bekommen und das war im Vergleich zu meinen alten 2.1 Brüllwürfeln ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Da mal das Zimmer verdunkeln und Boxen aufdrehen, das hat eine (für mich damals) beängstigende Atmosphäre erzeugt. Und diese Atmosphäre war das, was das Spiel ausgezeichnet hat.


----------



## Crysisheld (31. Juli 2011)

So also ich habe es jetzt ausprobiert und ich muss leider sagen, dass ich von der MOD enttäuscht bin. Die neuen Texturen sehen sehr gut aus, aber es sind eben nicht alle Texturen geändert worden. Ich habe von Anfang bis zu den Alpha Labs 1 gespielt und es ist einfach nur nervig. Fässer, Schreibtische, viele Wandtexturen, die Airlocks usw. sind nicht gemodded worden und passen nicht mehr ins Gesamtbild. Wenn ich in Räumen teilweise sehr gute und teilweise die Standard Texturen zu sehen bekomme kommt bei mir einfach nur das Gefühl auf, etwas unfertiges zu spielen. Sorry aber da spiele ich Doom3 lieber mit den alten Texturen als so ein Mischmasch!!!


----------



## Adariel (31. Juli 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> So also ich habe es jetzt ausprobiert und ich muss leider sagen, dass ich von der MOD enttäuscht bin. Die neuen Texturen sehen sehr gut aus, aber es sind eben nicht alle Texturen geändert worden. Ich habe von Anfang bis zu den Alpha Labs 1 gespielt und es ist einfach nur nervig. Fässer, Schreibtische, viele Wandtexturen, die Airlocks usw. sind nicht gemodded worden und passen nicht mehr ins Gesamtbild. Wenn ich in Räumen teilweise sehr gute und teilweise die Standard Texturen zu sehen bekomme kommt bei mir einfach nur das Gefühl auf, etwas unfertiges zu spielen. Sorry aber da spiele ich Doom3 lieber mit den alten Texturen als so ein Mischmasch!!!


WOW, bist ja ein Supertyp! Mach es doch einfach besser!  

Du hast anscheinend überhaupt keinen Plan was da für ne Arbeit hinter steckt.

Und außerdem wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, man sollte das Paket mit dem von *Monoxead *kombinieren, dann hat man auch alle Texturen komplett bearbeitet!


----------



## combine (31. Juli 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> So also ich habe es jetzt ausprobiert und ich muss leider sagen, dass ich von der MOD enttäuscht bin. Die neuen Texturen sehen sehr gut aus, aber es sind eben nicht alle Texturen geändert worden. Ich habe von Anfang bis zu den Alpha Labs 1 gespielt und es ist einfach nur nervig. Fässer, Schreibtische, viele Wandtexturen, die Airlocks usw. sind nicht gemodded worden und passen nicht mehr ins Gesamtbild. Wenn ich in Räumen teilweise sehr gute und teilweise die Standard Texturen zu sehen bekomme kommt bei mir einfach nur das Gefühl auf, etwas unfertiges zu spielen. Sorry aber da spiele ich Doom3 lieber mit den alten Texturen als so ein Mischmasch!!!


Informier dich doch erstmal ein bisschen bevor du hier die gute Arbeit schlecht machst, im off. Thread steht nämlich folgendes:
"_I didn't create textures which monoxead already did_" --> kombinieren und schlussfolgern das es noch ein anderes Texturenpack geben muss --> _monoxead textures _googeln und glücklich sein --> Doom3world • View topic - High Resolution textures for Doom 3


----------



## LordNycon82 (31. Juli 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch nen Tipp geben wie ich den MOD installiere!??? Bei mir geht es nicht!!!! Hab es entpackt und in den Doom 3 ordner kopiert!!! hab ich was vergessen??? Thanks im voraus!!!!


----------



## INU-ID (18. September 2011)

Moin.

Ich war mal so frei und hab das Wulfen-Pack, den Sikkmod und das HR-Texture-Pack (monoxead) in ein Archiv gepackt und auf RS hochgeladen.

https://rapidshare.com/files/3390211971/Doom_3_Mods.rar

MFG INU


----------



## Peter23 (18. September 2011)

INU-ID schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich war mal so frei und hab das Wulfen-Pack, den Sikkmod und das HR-Texture-Pack in ein Archiv gepackt und auf RS hochgeladen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke, wird sofort gezogen.


----------



## Casbian (24. September 2013)

bekomme das mit den Mods Für Doom 3 nicht hin.Möchte es mal mit einer besseren Grafik spielen.Ist neuland für mich.kann mir einer helfen?die Aufnahmen die ich gesehen habe IST echt der Hammer. Habe das Orginal 2004 spiel.da das alles neu für mich ist , würde ich mich sehr freuen,wenn mir einer das erklären würde! Ps für ganz doofe wie ich es bin ,was Spiele aufbessern angeht!! 
1.Sikkpin Mod v1.1 bei doom3world.org

2.Wulfen Texture Pack v1.0 bei doom3world.org habe ich gefunden nur Monoxead Texture Pack bei doom3world.org nicht!und ebenfalls finde ich die ordner pak modfiles und zhrt Textures nicht.Oder muss ich die als einen neuen Ordner anlegen?und wenn ich die entpackt habe mit Winrar! wo kommt was hin?
Am liebsten währe es mir, wenn man mir die aktuellsten links sendet die ich brauche Grafik ,Sound sowie, Menü Änderungen wie schon oben geschrieben wurde.so das ich diese auch gleich finden kann.Und das auch hin bekomme.Würde mich echt freuen,wenn mir Jemand hilft!lg Casbian!


----------



## Casbian (18. März 2014)

Moin!Ich gebe es auf.Habe die Mod in Doom 3 Ordner Bin instaliert.Wenn ich dann in spiel Doom 3 gehe und auf Mods drücke steht nichts drin.Mir ist das einfach zu hoch!Es gibt ja auch kein Deutsche video  im netzt wie ich das machen muss! Na ja muss mich wohl damit abfinden , das ich das spiel nicht spielen werde in der Grafik.Wenn mir aber  doch einer helfen kann,bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------

